# Need fish to help my gravel!



## polerz (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a big tank, its pictures are here: http://members.iinet.com.au/~polerz/pics/

I cant exactly vacuum the gravel, its too hard. I'm getting a cannister filter + I have two fluval power filters in there.

I'm planning to put about 10-15 fish in there, all will be very harty fish, how important is gravel vacumming? It's pretty much impossible with this tank.

I was thinking of getting fish which sit down the bottom and just suck on stuff like catfish! But I dont want them to eat my other fish when theres no food around.

Its a cold water tank, any suggestions on how to keep the gravel under control?

(not putting a UGF in there.)


----------



## MiSo (May 3, 2005)

i would get a gravel vac and tie a stick to it. attach the hose to the intake tube so you dont have to start a syphon. i would clean the tank that way. it is very important to vacuum the gravel. you dont want that gunk to start decaying in the water. bottom feeding fish will not eat waste.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

hmm... you can buy filter intake tubes (like as in spare parts) and attach them to a pump or something and stick the other end in the gravel...

my imagination 

real cool tank shape tho


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

oh and PS you can dump loads apon loads of MTSs in there


----------



## polerz (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the help but what are...

MTS's?

hhaahah


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

MTS = Malaysian Trumpet Snails (live bearing snails). They eat left over fish food and multiply like crazy if there is enough food. They are great in sand bottom tanks because they sift through the sand and remove toxic pockets but they can over run your tank in no time flat.
Use your equipment and buy a 20 or 29 gal and set this tank by your dumpster on trash pick up day.


----------



## polerz (Jan 23, 2006)

hahaha, those snails would take over my tank in no time! I'll pass on that I think


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

That is one of the coolest in home tanks i've seen yet.

Props


----------

